# Good place in cenral London for adult beginner



## Locke (Feb 7, 2010)

(follow up from http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=12654911)

Hi,

I'm looking for a good place in central London (I work in the city) to start my martial arts training. I have not yet decided on a discipline, as I think that a place with a good atmosphere and location might be as important as the style itself when you're starting from scratch. I'm a 28 year old male and would prefer to be in an all adult beginners class on weekday evenings.

Any recommendations? All input appreciated.


----------



## stephen (Feb 7, 2010)

For Bujinkan:

http://www.aqok77.dsl.pipex.com/links.html


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know anyone here unlike London Shoot ( I posted on your other thread...its confusing to have two threads!) but it has a venerable history.
http://www.budokwai.co.uk/


----------

